# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Frankfurt and beyond

## JEK

Leaving today for a long business trip (25 nights) in Germany and the Middle East. Should be interesting to say the least. PM me if you want to follow along on my blog.

----------


## andynap

Bon voyage

----------


## tim

Jean,

Transferring in Frankfurt airport can be a real pain.  Best of luck!

----------


## JEK

> Jean,
> 
> Transferring in Frankfurt airport can be a real pain.  Best of luck!



I was stopping in Frankfurt and found that to be challenging too! I've been all over the world and found the baggage claim without asking -- except this morning :-)

----------


## JEK

Heading back to the US of A on Sunday, but wanted to share this side trip to Heidelberg and the Rhine from yesterday. A perfect day of 21 degrees and bright sun.
A magical experience!

 


Web site of more images. 


Note the Rhine current running at about 5-6 knots in one of the shots.

----------


## andynap

Hillside farming at its extreme.

----------


## bto

21 degrees?  Brrrrrr......beautiful scenery...merci.

----------


## Dennis

I think that's celsius...?

----------


## JEK

> I think that's celsius...?



Ja voll!

----------


## tim

> Hillside farming at its extreme.



Those are truly some magical photos!

----------


## phil62

I too am grateful to the forum travelers like JEK who share their photos and get me to places I have yet to go. Of course I never tire of photos from St Barths. Keep up the good work! Amy

----------

